
Why does Stack Overflow scan your resume for viruses? - chrisstpierre
I just uploaded my resume to Stack Overflow, and it shows &quot;scanning for viruses&quot;. Is it really necessary to scan a pdf for viruses?
======
suramya_tomar
Yes, because there are ways to trigger a malware install or Viruses using a
PDF files.

Example:

* [https://www.welivesecurity.com/2018/05/15/tale-two-zero-days...](https://www.welivesecurity.com/2018/05/15/tale-two-zero-days/) (a remote-code execution vulnerability in Adobe Reader and a privilege escalation vulnerability in Microsoft Windows triggered via PDF)

* [https://blogs.quickheal.com/beware-pdf-attachments-launching...](https://blogs.quickheal.com/beware-pdf-attachments-launching-android-malware/) (PDF's launching Android Malware)

* [https://www.sans.org/security-resources/malwarefaq/pdf-overv...](https://www.sans.org/security-resources/malwarefaq/pdf-overview) (A slightly dated FAQ on PDF Malware)

------
LiamPa
Any file uploaded should be scanned especially when you are uploading
something which is then downloadable by someone else such as this example.

------
detaro
PDFs have been a major malware vector.

